# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > حرفه ای: نمایش یوزر فرندلی آدرس سایت در لوکال

## hmahdavi921

سلام
سایتی(Asp.net MVC) رو در سرور لوکال راه اندازی کردم که اجبارا یک پورت بهش دادم : http://localhost:810
الان میخوام پورت رو حذف کنم البته باید به اینترنت دسترسی وجود داشته باشه!!!!! به همین دلیل پورت 80 رو انتخاب نکردم.
مهندسان عزیز ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمائید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این که میخواهید به اینترنت دسترسی باشه منتظورتون چی هست رو متوجه نشدم.

----------


## hmahdavi921

> این که میخواهید به اینترنت دسترسی باشه منتظورتون چی هست رو متوجه نشدم.


در واقع این سرور آی پی استاتیک داره و این سایتی که روش هست باید در اینترنت قابل دسترسی باشه.
خوب بهترین روش تخصیص دامنه هست اما چون سایت واسه یک دستگاه صنعتی هست و به خاطر یکسری ملاحظات امنیتی باید از دامنه استفاده نکنیم.
حالا اگر در پورت 80 قابل دسترسی باشه چه بهتر . اگر نه با روشی پورت رو حذف کنیم باز مسئله حل میشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

تنها کاری که میبایست انجام دهید این است که در مودم تون یک Nat Rule تعریف کنید و بگید چه پورت ورودی ای به چه پورتی در شبکه شما هدایت شود. به شرطی که به دستگاه مورد نظر هم یک آی پی ثابت به صورت دستی در شبکه داده باشید (از DHCP آی پی نگیره) و یا اگر الزاما میخواهید با DHCP کار کنید در آن آی پی آن دستگاه را رزرو کنید که همیشه یکسان باشد.

----------


## hmahdavi921

این روش درسته . فقط تنظیمات آی پی برای سیستم به چه صورتی باید باشه؟
Ip,subnet mask,getway,dns  ????

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

می خواهید دسترسی به این سایت لوکال تون از بیرون از طریق وارد کردن آی پی باشه یا نام دامین (مثلا Ali.com) ؟

----------


## hmahdavi921

> می خواهید دسترسی به این سایت لوکال تون از بیرون از طریق وارد کردن آی پی باشه یا نام دامین (مثلا Ali.com) ؟


از طریق IP

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اول آی پی سیستم رو در مودم Static کنید (یعنی هر بار مودم یک آدرس جدید به سیستم شما نده)، بعد در قسمت NAT یک Rule تعریف کنید که پورت 80 (یا پورت مورد نظر شما) از بیرون رو به پورت مورد نظر در آی پی سیستم شما هدایت کنه.

اگر موفق نشدید یا دانش شبکه کافی ندارید در تلگرام یک تایم رو با من هماهنگ کنید تا از طریق AnyDesk براتون انجام بدم.

----------

